# Anyone else slow at buying new furniture?



## CSeryllum

So, I've been in this apartment for 4 months now. It's an OK place...but I miss not having people living up stairs stomping around at all hours of the night haha.

I however haven't really bought any furniture. I bought a bed...and not a footboard/headboard. Just the bed and frame.

I have my computer desk and a rolling chair....other than that, the main room is completely empty...and it's concrete floor! So I just kind of use it for working out in.

While that's all good and all for me, it doesn't really give my place a welcoming look to anyone that comes over, ya get my drift?

I just find it really hard to shop for furniture for a few reasons: 1) I don't really like doing it alone. 2) As sad as it sounds, It actually makes me pretty sad shopping for furniture, when I don't REALLY have any interest in. and 3) If I do end up deciding to move, it's going to give me a hell of a lot more work to do ><

However, it does kind of suck not having a couch, or a TV sometimes ...


----------



## Shooboomafoo

Make the place your fortress of solitude for now. Get simple stuff, my throne is a plush recliner with a lamp stand next to it.
Get a big t.v. 
gotta make that place a "home" man!

I understand not getting a huge living room suite though. Simple, functional, easily movable. Check out rooms-to-go online. they have some cool stuff.


----------



## Limping

get on craigs list and get some basic stuff cheap... then when it is time to move into something more permanent, leave it there 

Bill


----------



## ing

Right...

Here is the rools.


You go buy yourself a nice leather couch. Old second hand and bit crumpled is good, must be quality though..








This is for making out on.

A second hand foot stool in poor taste.









This must not match the couch and be a bit wacky. Like you..


You get a rug to go in front of the couch.








This is for making out on. Persian design looks good and reinforces conservative thing..



You buy two NICE cushions which do not match and are of different size.








These are to assist in making out and make women think you are civilised.


Fairly conservative Lamp with a low wattage bulb.








Not too out there, it will assist in women thinking that you have a conservative stable side.


A couple of milk crates to stand it on








This is to show you really are a bad boy.


A TV but not too big.








You can get close and it is only for watching sport and chick flicks before you make out on the couch.


Stereo. This is the right of passage of all soon to be single guys. 
Spend an absurd amount of money on credit card on two speakers and an amp. 
This is my system.

















See, who needs women


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

I'm right there with you! I hate shopping of any kind! Always have. I don't like spending the money either.

Seriously our furniture could use an update, but it still has a few good years left. We use the sectional couch my husband bought 14-15 years ago before we met and it's still in great shape! Our matching Lazy Boy recliner is on it's last leg which we bought together 11-12 years ago when we first married.

What we really need is a new bed! Hubby bought a sleep number before we married and I moved in 12 years ago. We want a new sleep number since they've improved in the style. Our bed loses air on the one side. 

We try to buy good quality furniture that lasts a long time. Luckily hubby doesn't mind the shopping and he picks everything out. He has a better sense of style then I do.


----------



## Shooboomafoo

I cosigned for a mattress with my wife-at-the-time (still "working things out") Mattress, frame, cover, all said and done around 2200.00. 
I slept on it for 3 months.


----------



## WhereAmI

I'm the same way, but only because I refuse to buy anything I'm not 100% in love with. I managed to find two Christmas trees that I loved this year and I spent an hour in that store just staring and comparing. LOL Furniture isn't a need, so take your time! If you really need a tv, hit up freecycle for an old chunky thing to last until you can find the perfect one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## angelpixie

Ing, your post made laugh! I do take issue with your choice of sofa upholstery, however. Speaking on behalf of women who are (mostly) closer to the sofa during aforementioned making out, we would prefer you did not go with leather. Kind of uncomfortable on the skin. Or if you insist on leather (and it is your sofa, after all), perhaps some nice soft throw -- faux mink is always nice.


----------



## Runs like Dog

The IKEA Tarpits are where divorced men, college students and yuppies go to die.


----------



## ing

angelpixie said:


> Ing, your post made laugh! I do take issue with your choice of sofa upholstery, however. Speaking on behalf of women who are (mostly) closer to the sofa during aforementioned making out, we would prefer you did not go with leather. Kind of uncomfortable on the skin. Or if you insist on leather (and it is your sofa, after all), perhaps some nice soft throw -- faux mink is always nice.


 Leather is manly and easy to clean beer off. Glad it raised a chuckle.

I am out shopping for a faux mink throw the moment the shops open! :smthumbup:

I will leave it neatly folded on the elephant foot stool while watching Terminator 456 on the DVD.

It was a bit tongue in cheek but the point is you have to make it your place and men can easily shoot themselves in the foot as far as making them selves a home are concerned.

I used to sell designer furniture, Furnishing recently divorced mens houses was a challenge and then became fun as they got in to it. 
" Yes, I really do think you need that elephant foot stool! You like it. Fck em"
Women are normally in charge of furnishing and a man finally having freedom to furnish is liberating. Even if it is polished concrete and chrome.


----------



## angelpixie

ing said:


> I am out shopping for a faux mink throw the moment the shops open! :smthumbup:
> 
> I will leave it neatly folded on the elephant foot stool while watching Terminator 456 on the DVD.


:rofl:

I totally understand. Went through the same thing in my rental: Grandma's antique white lace curtains and funky retro 50's & 60's color scheme and re-purposed (ahem) furniture. It's bright and it makes me happy -- and most importantly, it looks nothing like the 'marital home.' 

FWIW, not all women are in charge of decorating. NOTHING was done in our house unless he was totally on board: from paint colors to tchotchkes to the fabric I got for making curtains. Since he lived there, too, I figured that was only fair.


----------



## ing

angelpixie said:


> FWIW, not all women are in charge of decorating. NOTHING was done in our house unless he was totally on board: from paint colors to tchotchkes to the fabric I got for making curtains. Since he lived there, too, I figured that was only fair.


Did he listen to a lot of Julie Garland ?


----------



## angelpixie

:smnotworthy: ROFLMAO! Never sure if it was that or just garden variety control freak.


----------



## Freak On a Leash

I enjoyed moving into my own apartment. I really feel like it's "mine", although I have to share it with my kids. IMO one of the best things you can do upon getting your own place is personalizing it. For the first time in almost 25 years I have my own place again and I love it. :smthumbup:

Going and finding used furniture in Craig's List is a good first step. You don't have to spend a ton of money to personalize your living space. 

Eventually my kids are going to move out and I have some ideas about making it even more personalized. My husband talks about us living together again someday but I love living on my own so much I just don't see it happening. Why ruin a good thing?


----------



## that_girl

Runs like Dog said:


> The IKEA Tarpits are where divorced men, college students and yuppies go to die.


We love IKEA and Living Spaces!!


----------



## Traggy

Well he still has the bed, what else do you need? 

HAR HAR


----------



## Anubis

Ikea! by Jonathan Coulton... Ikea - Youtube

"... selling furniture for college kids and divorced men ..."


I've had the pleasure of watching him perform this live on a Hawaiian beach.


----------



## CLucas976

I got a free used, uncomfortable bed. free used pretend dresser, and managed to buy a couple things I could manipulate into decoration. I bought one picture.

actually, my little brother made sure I got some wall decore for christmas because there's so little decoration in my room.

it takes a while to re-define yourself and your likes. 

although I might suggest not slugging on a throw rug, that concrete floor can't be too comfy.


----------



## ing

Anubis said:


> Ikea! by Jonathan Coulton... Ikea - Youtube
> 
> "... selling furniture for college kids and divorced men ..."
> 
> 
> I've had the pleasure of watching him perform this live on a Hawaiian beach.


:lol:
That made me smile! I rarely buy at Ikea it make me depressed.


----------



## ing

There is a serious side to all this.

One of the things the psychs say is .

Look for small pleasures every day. Look for little bits of joy. Before long this mosaic of small pleasures will make up an entire day and you will have had a good day.

You have a load of crap surrounding you. You feel like crap.

take time to find things you like to be around you. take time to choose it and enjoy it in your home. It does NOT have to be new or shiny. if you like it, that's it.

Take your time to choose the small things you interact with every day, the big things. Just do it.


----------



## dsmith10

When I moved house about 5 month ago I went to IKEA. It has lots to choose from and its relatively cheap - however your DIY skills will have to be up to scratch as some of the stuff in there can easily take a few hours to build. Even though it wasn't my idea my parents got me a custom made table made from http://www.bespokeoaklimited.co.uk that is the centre piece of my living room. It really adds character to the room and everyone who comes to visit always asks where I bought it from. Your house is your personal space and should be decorated to reflect you and your personality


----------

